# critique my drum rig



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

Fishing in SE NC from the surf. Normally throwing 6 oz pyramid with a spot or mullet head for large drum. 
Old Rig: I tied mainline to a swivel, about 3' 60lb shock leader to another swivel. 6" 80lb bite leader to circle hook, with my weight attached to the swivel via clip. No break offs on fish, but occasionally snap a rig off when main line would get chaffed. 

New Rig: 20lb mono main line attached to 40lb wind on leader with a uni to uni knot (know its not the best knot, but I can tie it every time). about 30 ft of 40lb wind on leader to a swivel. 80lb leader from swivel with palomar knot about 6" to 10/0 offset circle with a uni knot snell. 

from the hook to first swivel doesn't change. So would the 30ft of 40lb wind on shock leader be an upgrade over the 3ft of 60lb shock leader with a swivel?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

What you didn't mention was rod length. My leader length depends on the rod length. Whether its an 8' or 13' rod, I like my leader to be long enough for it to wrap a few times around the spool (3-4 times is plenty), and with the rod straight up in the air, the bait will dangle even with the reel. My leader size equals my sinker weight (in oz) times 10 (in lbs) - up to 80lbs...6oz sinker gets a 60lb shock leader, 8oz sinker gets a 80lb shock leader. I don't typically fish when an 8oz pyramid won't hold.

If you goal is to cast 50 yards or less, your swivel to hook length is probably fine. If you'd like to increase your casting distance, I've found that a shorter line here is better. I typically use 80-100lb fluorocarbon (if I have it) - snell it to the hook (5-8/0) first, then palomar knot to the swivel as short as I can. I make a batch of these, and replace whenever they show significant abrasion or the hook is dull. I saved the actual rig from my first citation and its visibly scuffed up with an imperfect palomar knot - but was good enough to land and release the fish.

For my mainline to leader knot, I've had success with a hybrid of the slim beauty and uni knots. I want something strong that I can consistently tie, but with a low profile that will pass through the smallest eyelet without slowing down.


----------



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

Rods is 12 and wind on leader is 10-12 wraps on the spool. May bump up to 60lb because 6 oz is what i normally throw. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

something else...I'd try to use the smallest line as possible. With smaller line - you can get more length on the spool, and smaller line is harder for the fish to see. If your 12' rod has a spinning reel, and you typically toss bait out 20-30 yards - then a 40lb leader is probably better suited to you. If your 12' rod has a conventional reel, couple with a Hatteras cast or Off the Ground, pendulum (etc.) type of cast - that you can regularly cast 100+ yards - this puts MUCH more load on the leader. The most vulnerable point in the line when casting that load is where the leader wraps around the spool (I assume the first half of the first rotation). IMO, you want the smallest size leader (to reduce visibility to fish) that will be sufficient to handle that load without snapping. I wouldn't recommend increasing leader diameter unless you're breaking off casts.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

17# mono main line. 50# shock, plenty good for up to 8 oz. And bait. Spider hitch to no name for shock to main line connection. Drum rig . 9/0 hook snelled with 80# to 100# mono. About 2 or 3 inches to the swivel. Bead above sinker slide on shock leader palomar knot to swivel.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Mine is similar to bens ... 17lb main line with slim beauty to 50lb shock leader (3-4 wraps on spool) to swivel, 2"bite leader of 100 or 125 mono snelled to 8/0 -10/0 circle hook


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I also often use a cannonball rig. Nice if the sharks are bad. I'll use 200# mono for a bite leader. But more often the same 80# to 100# mono for bite leader.... makes a nice leash you can grab to drag a fish up in the suds.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Benji said:


> 17# mono main line. 50# shock, plenty good for up to 8 oz. And bait. Spider hitch to no name for shock to main line connection. Drum rig . 9/0 hook snelled with 80# to 100# mono. About 2 or 3 inches to the swivel. Bead above sinker slide on shock leader palomar knot to swivel.


exactly


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Just me. I do not like off set circles. I prefer in line. Use whatever works for you.


----------



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

I use the offset eye just to make snelling easier. Normally dont get a lot of sharks unless throwing way out past the bar here. Going to try the spider hitch and bristol and see if it casts better than the uni to uni or blood knot i am used to tying.


----------



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

I know lots of opinions on flouro, with that short of a bite leader anyone think it makes a difference?


----------



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

I know lots of opinions on flouro, with that short of a bite leader anyone think it makes a difference? have 2 spinning and 2 conventional. Spinning have braid. How does the spider hitch work with braided line?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

charlieyca said:


> I know lots of opinions on flouro, with that short of a bite leader anyone think it makes a difference? have 2 spinning and 2 conventional. Spinning have braid. How does the spider hitch work with braided line?


it works well but you need more wraps with your mono


----------



## charlieyca (Oct 16, 2018)

Benji said:


> it works well but you need more wraps with your mono


thanks, know alot of knots vary when using braid vs mono vs flouro


----------

